# Built In Dog Crate



## Great Lakes camper (Aug 12, 2010)

We have 2 medium sized dogs that camp with us. When we had just one we built in a dog crate next to the bed. A simple crate made from wire closet shelving and fastened together with zip ties...pretty inexpensive and simple to construct. Now that we have added a second dog to the family, it was a pretty tight squeeze getting them both into the one crate we had previously built. So we came up with the idea of building one in under our queen bed on our 28ft BHS. The space was next to impossible to use seeing that you had to lift the bed up to get in and out of it. So I reused some old cabinet doors on the front of the bed platform. Again, I used the metal closet shelves to make vents on the sides( which you can't really see from the front) and a U shaped piece of aluminum inside for a track for sliding access doors behind the wood doors. Makes it pretty simple to open the wood doors and slide open the metal ones. Dogs stay safely inside, have plenty of air flow, and the DW feels a little more at peace knowing the dogs won't make a mess of the camper while we are out. The wood doors on the front make it look nice too and you can't really tell it's a dog cage. Just thought I'd share this idea in case anyone else out there needs to house the dogs and has the same dead space under their bed we had. Happy camping.







This is a pic of the first crate we built in next to the bed. The only complaint we had with that one is that the DW had to crawl across the bed to access her closet.

Then before and afters of the new and improved one.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

wow.. very impressive...and a great use of the space!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Very useful and impressive mod. One of the best I've seen as far as creativity. unfortunately, I think my bed is carpeted underneath.


----------



## Great Lakes camper (Aug 12, 2010)

From what I understand, ours used to be carpeted too. The previous owners took all the carpet out from the master bedroom area and it had laminate underneath. Could be the same in your case.


----------

